# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  Erreur "org.apache.jasper.JasperException: Impossible de compiler la classe pour la JSP"

## mouss4rs

Bonjour,

J'ai cette erreur-ci:



```

```

J'essaye de lire un fichier avec la librairie POI et de l'afficher dans un tableau comme ceci:


```

```

Quelqu'un a-t-il dja russi  afficher le contenu d'un fichier excel dans un tableau ?

----------


## florentB

question bte :
c'est une erreur de copier-coller l'espace aprs les quotes ?


```

```

Je suis pas sr qu'il comprenne. Essaie d'enlever l'espace

----------


## mouss4rs

Maintenant, quand j'appuie sur le bouton valider, j'ai aucun tableau d'afficher dans ma jsp.
Rien sauf le titre 'Extraction IETD' au dbut.

Y'a qlq chose que j'ai pas vraiment compris...  ::calim2:: 

revoici ma jsp:



```

```

----------


## mouss4rs

C'est un problme de nullpointerexception que j'ai dcouvert recemment.

voici mon nouveau post concernant ce pb
lien

----------

